# Bassadict69's 2019 Soil Results



## bassadict69 (Apr 2, 2018)

Guys, I can use all the help and suggestions I can get. My backyard is looking much better, with my pH finally at a decent level. My back yard is about 15K sq ft. 









My "front" is actually a combination of my front and side yards. I have never treated anything on this part of the yard so it could really use some help. They total about 12k sq ft if I remember correctly.


----------



## SCGrassMan (Dec 17, 2017)

Add lime. About 50 lbs per 1000. Not Dolomitic.

I'd do a good aeration and topdressing with sand this year and just do that every year for a few years to incorporate better material in and start getting rid of some of that excess stuff.


----------



## bassadict69 (Apr 2, 2018)

Any fert rec's?


----------



## Ridgerunner (May 16, 2017)

The nutrient levels are in good shape. I'm a proponent of the build/maintain theory/philosophy. You have "built" a good soil bank of nutrients. Tweak P and K in the back if you are an OCD type, but I'd suggest you just move on to maintenance fertilizing in both lawns. That is, supply the turf with the annual amounts of nutrients it is going to use for the year. For every one pound of N/M applied, apply .13 lbs of P (0.2-0.3 lbs/M of P2O5) and 0.75 lbs/M of K (0.9-1 lb of K2O) and retest for a couple of years to dial it in.
Sulfur is low in both yards. Sulfate is an important nutrient. Use sulfate containing fertilizers like potassium sulfate and AS, if possible.
It appears you have a rather low CEC. Many of the "Southern" University labs determine lime in one ton increments. In the case of your soil, the lab predicts that one ton of lime (46lbs/M of lime) will raise your pH to 6.97. pH 6.97 is a bit high in my opinion. I'd suggest you apply less than 46lbs/M. Maybe 35 lbs. Some research has indicated lower pH (6-6.2 range) has reduced disease incidence for folks in the SE.


----------



## bassadict69 (Apr 2, 2018)

Great info! Thanks Ridgerunner!


----------



## bassadict69 (Apr 2, 2018)

Should I lime now? Or wait until something besides the weeds wake up?


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

If you soil is not frozen, then now is ok.


----------



## bassadict69 (Apr 2, 2018)

Thanks!


----------



## bassadict69 (Apr 2, 2018)

LSU Ag is recommending using A. Sulfate, 14.4lb / k...won't using AS reduce my pH?

Another thing, isn't that quite a bit of nitrogen to be adding? I think I have gotten myself BAD confused trying to figure out what fertilizer to use...


----------



## N LA Hacker (Aug 17, 2018)

That can't possibly be right. That's over 2.5 lbs of N/M. You'll burn everything up.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

That N recommendation is probably for the whole year.


----------



## N LA Hacker (Aug 17, 2018)

Suburban Jungle Life said:


> That N recommendation is probably for the whole year.


You're right. I just saw he had St. Aug. No more than 4 lbs/M per year for that. Carry on.


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

N LA Hacker said:


> Suburban Jungle Life said:
> 
> 
> > That N recommendation is probably for the whole year.
> ...


I wish they would say that and make it really clear. Bold font that it's annual and to split in 4 or more apps or something like that. You just know someone isn't going to bother really thinking about it and just put down... "Well, that's what they told me..."


----------



## bassadict69 (Apr 2, 2018)

Ah! Makes sense! I knew it sounded high.


----------

